# System installieren - BIOS updaten?



## oldputz1990 (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe hier einen Laptop: 600mhz, 128mb Ram, 6GB Festplatte, Marke "Network".

Als ich vor einiger Zeit den PC neu aufsetzen wollte (war XP drauf!), hat es mehrere verschiedene Probleme gegeben.

Bei den Linux Distributionen hängt es sich auf, oder es fehlen Datein, usw...
Habe ca 15 verschiedene Versionen probiert. Bisher hat nur Ubuntu 5.04 funktioniert!
Bei Xp dasselbe.. komme gar nicht zur Installation, oder hängt sich auf, usw.

Ich bin ziemlich ratlos... 

nun meine Frage: Würde da eventuell ein BIOS Update helfen?
Hab sowas noch nie gemacht, aber mit den Anleitungen sicher kein Problem.

Was mir ein wenig Bedenken bereitet, ist, welche Software ich nehmen muss...
Hier der Text beim EInschalten:


> PhoenixBIOS 4.0 Release 6.0
> Copyright 1985-1999 Phoenix Technologies Ltd.
> All Rights Reserved
> 
> ...



Danke!


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

"Network" ist seinerzeit die Hausmarke von MediaMarkt gewesen.
Wenn Du also nich rausbekommst welches Mainboard verbaut ist, wirst Du wohl kein BIOS Update bekommen.
Wenn es ein NoName Mainboard ist, dürfte es auch schlecht aussehen.
Und selbst wenn Du noch ein Update finden solltest, wird dieses schon einige Jahre alt sein.

Für mein Board (Desktop PC) von Gigabyte (Sockel 370, Pentium 3 bis max. 1000Mhz) ist das "aktuellste" BIOS von 1999. 

Ich kenne jetzt zwar nicht die Mindestanforderungen der von Dir gewählten Betriebssysteme an die Hardware, aber zumindest XP wird bei der Ausstattung etwas "schwerfällig" sein.
Anders ausgedrückt: XP wird die ganze Zeit über nichts anderes tun als auszulagern. 

Bei so einem alten Notebook dürfte die Grafikkarte auch nicht berauschend sein.
Ich schätze mal dass sie so 8 MB RAM hat..... max. aber 16 MB RAM (und das ist schon sehr hoch gegriffen).
Eine Desktopoberfläche wie Gnome (Standard bei Ubuntu) oder KDE sind Ressourcenkiller für so ein schwaches System.
Ich würde eher sowas wie z.B. Xfce oder IceWM probieren.

Aber was willst Du denn mit dem Notebook überhaupt machen?
Mit Windows 95 und einem alten Office-Paket wäre es eine nette "Schreibmaschine".
Ein schlankes Linux ohne grafische Oberfläche könnte einen kleinen Server ergeben.

Was aber Dein Installationsproblem angeht.....
Das Dateien nicht gefunden werden spricht eigentlich dafür dass die CD's und/oder das CD-ROM eine Macke haben.
Mit viel Glück könnte aber auch nur Schmutz auf dem Laser sein (Vorsicht: der Laser kann beim berühren dejustiert werden).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

